
How I lost €4k in a Facebook scam - NiekvdMaas
https://github.com/Niek/Niek/blob/master/facebook-scam/README.md
======
Liriel
Did you reach out to PayPal as well?

Can you ask for chargeback?

~~~
NiekvdMaas
I initiated a chargeback process, but I'm not sure how successful that will
be. Facebook is a pre-approved merchant so I doubt they'll honor the request.

~~~
Liriel
If you provide them with these details, it should work.

A friend of mine works in a bank and deals with these things. If they have
your full story, they should get it all sorted out.

